# Water Heater Franchise



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I came across a company that only does water heaters and is offering franchising in my area. While I have no interest in joining their franchise, it's got me wondering. 

How would you be able to survive if only doing water heaters? I think it would be great if I could get the call volume but not really sure how you would market simply for a water heater installation. 

Other than in the shameless manner in which I have done above...:whistling2:

Has anybody heard of a similar franchise? Does anybody just specialize in water heaters?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, specializing is nothing new. Franchising this w.h. thing is new to me, though.

The water heater companies get most of their biz from the big boxes. 

The overhead is high and the work is hard, so finding good plumbers willing to work for franchise wages would be hard.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Plumber said:


> The water heater companies get most of their biz from the big boxes.


I'm not going that route, I'd rather work as an employee for another plumbing company than as a sub for HD.


----------



## socalplmr1 (May 27, 2012)

plumberkc said:


> Has anybody heard of a similar franchise? Does anybody just specialize in water heaters?


There are a few here in Southern California...they mainly survive here from doing everything hot water...tankless and tank...and these 2 companies I am talking about just smear the yellow pages here with ads...


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

socalplmr1 said:


> and these 2 companies I am talking about just smear the yellow pages here with ads...


Is that for the phrase "water heater" rather than "plumbers"?


----------



## socalplmr1 (May 27, 2012)

plumberkc said:


> Is that for the phrase "water heater" rather than "plumbers"?


If you look them up here...they will be listed in both...
I don't know how they have stayed in business as long as they have...YP bill is HUGE, more than the norm in this area.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I think it would work very well if you had a big enough market. How big? My guess would be a population of half a million. We still get calls from potential customers - Do you install water heaters?  It would be much easier to find loyal employees, stocking would be a snap, scheduling more predictable etc. IMO, consumers will assume "Water Heaters R Us" is the 'go-to' company for water heaters. I wanted to start a water heater only sister company, but the idea was nixed. I still believe if done right, it would work well and create an additional pipeline of business for our main company.

Look at Midas, Jiffy Lube, etc. They do fine offering limited services.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I could offer you guys a HWT rental franchise

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

A franchise is a franchise is a franchise. I once did a presentation for a class on franchises. In all my research, no matter food, retail, or even a water heater one, they had the same basic operating procedures. 

You pay them for the pleasure of borrowing their name and system. You continue to pay them for whatever support and discounts they offer. Long term contracts, buy their products, percentage of sales, you get the idea. 

No worth it in my opinion. 

If you want to capture the water heater market talk to Mastermark. Not only does he install a ton of heaters, he makes dang good money for doing so. What would adding 2-3 water heater installs a day do for your bottom line? 

If I was closer to a more populated area I would follow his lead. Might still do it in the future, but for now I'm focusing on being the best plumber in Mayberry. :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

2 a day at my price, and 2 or 3 little calls would make decent money. I could just make it on the 2 wh per day.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> 2 a day at my price, and 2 or 3 little calls would make decent money. I could just make it on the 2 wh per day.



I'm thinking if one guy did 2 a day, he ought to be sitting pretty good. If a shop of several employees had only 2 a day, now that's a different story.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

They might be getting warranty work for the commercial WH in restaurants. I believe there are some companies that contract out nation wide, I don't know if they lease or just guarantee replacement in X hours.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I thought about having a company called KC Water Heater but it would be too much extra work for me to currently handle. Instead I am considering running an advertising campaign offline that would attract people to my website for WH's. I don't know much about this type of marketing other than it is expensive. :yes:


----------

